# Named based recording on DishDVR's?



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

Too lazy to search, plus I'm at work. Anyone got an idea on when Dish will introduce it? I'm considering a switch to SBC|Dish, but won't switch until they get it.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Ray_Clum said:


> Too lazy to search, plus I'm at work. Anyone got an idea on when Dish will introduce it? I'm considering a switch to SBC|Dish, but won't switch until they get it.


Why not just switch to Directv now for new customers they have great deals and TiVo.


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

I've got a DTiVo now, but if the bundled price from SBC|Dish is good enough... who knows...


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Unwise.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

You can ask this questuon again in a couple years. By that time it should be getting close, for new boxes....


----------



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

There is only 2 models with Name base recording. the 7100 and the 7200.
why because since MS makes the software they can use patents and rights that ms has access to. That is why i still use my 7x00s more than my other units.


----------



## ocnier (May 8, 2003)

Unfortunately Stone Cold is absolutely right on this one, my gut tells me that before the 942 is released that it will have name based recording on it (good news). However, the 942 won't probably released for another year and a half (bad news). My advice is go with TIVO for HD recording, b/c if nothing else it is a proven product with very very little bugs/flaws. Good luck!!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

ocnier said:


> Unfortunately Stone Cold is absolutely right on this one, my gut tells me that before the 942 is released that it will have name based recording on it (good news). However, the 942 won't probably released for another year and a half (bad news). My advice is go with TIVO for HD recording, b/c if nothing else it is a proven product with very very little bugs/flaws. Good luck!!


942... Hmmm another Year and half ??? where did you hear this? That puts it out to say Summer of 2006? I would be willing to take that bet.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Dont bet too much, look back at all the previous DVR models. The lag from expected release to actual out in field....

Summer 2006 would be about right. Personally I think thats optomistic


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

ocnier said:


> Unfortunately Stone Cold is absolutely right on this one, my gut tells me that before the 942 is released that it will have name based recording on it (good news). However, the 942 won't probably released for another year and a half (bad news). My advice is go with TIVO for HD recording, b/c if nothing else it is a proven product with very very little bugs/flaws. Good luck!!


Where are you hearing it will be a year and a half? From what I know it will be ready sometime around q1 or q2 of 2005, and will be shown at CES in January.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Scott, have you forgotten the 921 appeared at CES, but never made prome time for what? A year later

Its one thing to have a demo box at CES, another to have one in actual production, and yet another for it to be actually pretty stable in the field.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Bob Haller said:


> Scott, have you forgotten the 921 appeared at CES, but never made prome time for what? A year later
> 
> Its one thing to have a demo box at CES, another to have one in actual production, and yet another for it to be actually pretty stable in the field.


Yes.. And they had a Demo unit out some time back. Remember Scott's write up. I seriously doubt the 942 is a year and half out given that they actually had a demo unit out on floor 6 months ago. Was that Demo unit somewhat functional Scott?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I'm not intereted in seeing when NBR will come out for Dish, I just want to hear reports of how well it works or more likely doesn't.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

They gotta release it first, though, don't they?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I suppose so  Dish Network, welcome to 1999!


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

My 721 is living in 1994, and didnt do the DST thing. If E cant handle THAT imagine NBR


----------



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

Bob Haller while your 721 is in 1994 my 7200s are in 2004 with 120 gigs drives and name base recording.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Well HOPEFULLY my D tivos will be too. TOMORROW is house closing day


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

The 1994 reference is my 721s search with every search coming up 12994 aux input.

Whats it like toi have a box that actually works??


----------



## Big Bob (May 13, 2002)

Bob Haller said:


> Whats it like toi have a box that actually works??


As a happy 721 owner, I can say that it is quite wonderful. 
Does everything I ask it to. Has a fine feature set. No monthly fee. Since I have had it (one month or so after it was released), I have had to replace my TV, gone through 2 DVD players (on warranty, thank goodness) and had to retire a VCR because it was eating tapes. 721 is still going great.

I think I speak for a great many readers of this board, I hope you house sells.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Bob Haller said:


> The 1994 reference is my 721s search with every search coming up 12994 aux input.
> 
> Whats it like toi have a box that actually works??


I've heard that before about the 1994 result from searches. That has never happened to me on my 721.


----------



## SAEMike (May 29, 2004)

Bob Haller said:


> Whats it like toi have a box that actually works??


My 510 works great. It's pretty nice


----------



## tunagimp (Jul 7, 2004)

Bob Haller said:


> My 721 is living in 1994, and didnt do the DST thing. If E cant handle THAT imagine NBR


My third 721 in six months decided not to do the "DST thing" until a few days later. Since then, it will still periodically start a timer using DST. It did it just today when I was on the phone with a friendly E* tech support dudette. In addition, it will randomly vary the recording time for each program I set the timer for. For example, I wanted to record a 120 minute movie last night. What I got was the last 32 minutes of the show previous to the movie and 97 minutes of the next show.

But, never fear, E* has decided this is a "software" issue and I will be getting yet another Brand New Rebuilt 721 and they tell me "engineering" will be looking into this.

Can you say "ebay?"


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Yep we have had a couple timer off issues since DST change.

E coming up with new bugs daily..


----------



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

tunagimp said:


> My third 721 in six months decided not to do the "DST thing" until a few days later. Since then, it will still periodically start a timer using DST. It did it just today when I was on the phone with a friendly E* tech support dudette. In addition, it will randomly vary the recording time for each program I set the timer for. For example, I wanted to record a 120 minute movie last night. What I got was the last 32 minutes of the show previous to the movie and 97 minutes of the next show.
> 
> But, never fear, E* has decided this is a "software" issue and I will be getting yet another Brand New Rebuilt 721 and they tell me "engineering" will be looking into this.
> 
> Can you say "ebay?"


Let me know before you decide to stick that thing on ebay.


----------

